# PSU slot on bottom instead of top



## w0lfking (Oct 24, 2008)

For the Antec 900 and other cases I realized the PSU goes underneath the motherboards instead of ontop... Does this work with any size of PSU as size tends to increase once u get around 1000W... Mine will only be max 800W. Does the location of the PSU really change the build steps??? I'm only concerned.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Any size will fit, I built one with a 1250watt psu.


----------



## w0lfking (Oct 24, 2008)

But mine is smaller its only 800W will it work? Technically all the cables would be backward compared to having the PSU on top... right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They run up instead of down if that's what you mean?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It will work. You can turn the psu upside down, which I tried but it
was ackward, so I turned it right side up. Lotta good that fan does
you sitting on the bottom of the case, oh well. It will work though.
I recommend setting the pc up a little from the surface you set it on
so you get some air under the case. Giving that fan on the bottom
of the psu some room to ventilate. I really like the looks of that case
but I would not recommend it to anyone. Just dont like the psu on the
bottom with the heat rising up under the video cards. Ive ranted about
that case before. I like the look but not the function.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Why would you have the fan facing the floor? You're just stalling the air. 

As far as the heat deal, as I understand it on my toughpower, the 140mm fan intakes, and the air goes out the back of the tower. The only thing I didn't like is that they have the wires come out on the mb tray side of the PSU for a top mount, it makes them come out next to the removable door in a bottom mount. But if you buy a modular, that won't be a problem.


----------



## w0lfking (Oct 24, 2008)

K thanks for ur helps.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the fan on the power supply is for intake air ......... it should be facing the motherboard if possible



the good thing about the antec 900 that is doesnt get credit for ........ it keeps your psu from frying

heat rises ....... so when the psu sits on top ......... its getting ALL the blast


----------

